# Cycling new Fluval 407



## eboal (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello, I've been away from the forum for a while, but I have always received expert help here. So thanking you in advance.
I have a 72 gallon bow front set up for Lake Malawi. Currently have a 6 inch pleco and 4 in orange mumba . 
Recently my fluval 404 powerhead failed so I purchased a 407. 
I'm about to install, and my question is how long will it take to cycle. 
I have an aqua clear 500 also on this tank and two power heads with foam returns for my under gravel flo (3 exit nozzels each, I found the design on here years ago) 
So the only thing supporting my cycling right now is the AQ 500.
I did a major cleaning last weekend, totally emptied water and cleaned gravel bleach cleaned my texas holy rock, rinsed and sun dried outside and are ready to go back in. Have put 9 good sized new plants in tank.
Water is fresh and in good condition and has been running for a week. 
How long will it take for the new fluval to be ready to support the tank so I can clean the AQ 500, it's pretty nasty and I'll admit the tank has been ignored for quite some time. I recently retired from the post office (Amazon was crushing me) and ready to get this tank up to where I always had it.
I want to get new stock but not until the fluval is ready to support.
Again thank you for your expert advice.
Al


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome back!!

OK some things you should have done but too late now?

Use the 404 established media on the 407.

Not cleaned the gravel and rock with bleach.

What to do now? Go ahead and clean the AC 500, just use tank water and not bleach or chlorinated water.

Then I would follow the directions for fishless cycling with ammonia in the Cichlid-forum Library. Your AC500 will give you a big jump start, so maybe only 3 weeks or so.


----------



## eboal (Nov 8, 2019)

Only did the texas rocks then rinsed /soaked for two days then left out in sun, have done this maybe four times or so and never had a problem. I thought it was just a bad impeller when I cleaned the 404, but the mag stuck and actually burned a small hole in the motor cylinder. I'll follow your advice, maybe I'll let the 500 run as is for another week. Thank you so much!


----------

